# NutriSystem?



## mish (Jan 11, 2006)

Has anyone tried NutriSystem?  Is it nutritious?  What are the portions like? I imagine you buy fruit, veggies and dairy products separately. The ad doesn't seem to mention that.  Thought this might be an easy meal when I just don't feel like cooking, but wonder how 'nutritious' pre-packaged food that sits on a shelf can be. Any input is appreciated from folks that have tried it. TIA


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2006)

My mom used to work there when I was young. From what I remember the food was pretty healthy stuff. I was young though so who knows if my memories are correct.


----------



## mish (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks, GB.  I'm really curious, because I've seen it advertised a few times.  This time there were different choices, i.,e. for men or women, & age ranges, i.e. ages 40 and under, etc.  The snacks look good.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2006)

I remember eating the stuff she brought home and enjoying it. She was a counselor there if I remember correctly. I think that is one of the cool things about them. They have staff who talk to you and try to figure out a plan specific to you.


----------



## Alix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Mish, just be careful with NutriSystem, they had trouble a few years ago because folks on their plans lost a lot of weight very quickly which can lead to gallbladder issues. We know a few people who did really well on it. Lost a lot of weight. Not all of them have kept it off though, which is certainly par for the course.


----------

